# Keyless Entry is not working/rarely works. Receiver problem?



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

I got a model /a remote fob from ebay when I purchased my Nissan pathfinder with a 6/00 production date. The remote RARELY works. Now Im sure they logical explanation is that it is the remote, but is it?

I went to autozone where they have a keyless fob tester, I put mine up to it, and it flashed green (working ok) I also used a voltmeter to test the battery, and it checkout ok.

So I have ruled the remote out (I think?) Any ideas on what is the problem? Is it the receiver/transponder in the car? If so, where is that located? Could it still be the remote?

Thanks again


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

try re-programming it...


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

It is the remote ....... reprogram or replace to fix.


----------



## mateen110 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have reprogrammed it and I have cleaned it up a bit. Still no go!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

mateen110 said:


> I have reprogrammed it and I have cleaned it up a bit. Still no go!


Did it accept the programming? If not, then the key fob is most likely bad as TW_Pathy suggested.


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea based on it works some of the time and if the tests you did it sounds like an FOB that's on the fritz.


----------



## jogz04 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll double check the service manual but it should be located in the dash about the center area. It doesn't sound like the RCDLR module since the other functions on the keyfob work. Have you tried another keyfob or reprogramming the current one used?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have helped a few people find replacments, here is my advice. Since there is no guarentee how long older remotes last I find the best value is new after markets. You can find them from $20-30 but some sites charge a lot more.

If you want OEM good you"ll pay for it and I have seen mint condion useds be great or die in months


----------

